# Plants for low PH/ KH tank



## lisaW. (May 8, 2010)

Hey, i have a tank at 6.4 PH, 50PPM KH, planted, but i've found that some plants melt because i believe they need hard water. My anubis, lotus and Echinodorus are doing great, but my Jungle Vals just dissolved! Anyone know of plants (low teck med light) that would suit my super soft water?


----------



## wslam (Dec 14, 2015)

Do you dose excel or liquid co2? I know a lot of times jungle vals dissolve because of that.


----------



## lisaW. (May 8, 2010)

no, it's a low tech, so no co2, and so far i haven't touched the tank with fertilizer.


----------



## AWW (Apr 22, 2010)

White kind of substrate and lighting? Also, whats your temperature?

I would try swords, and crypts


----------



## lisaW. (May 8, 2010)

I have natural sand i source from a remote (completely clean) creek, lighting is a double coralife T8 and a single t12(?), and temp is sitting at 78. And thanks AWW


----------



## troutsniffer (Dec 10, 2015)

I have the same issue right now kinda. I have a PH of 7.5, but my GH is insanely low. What's your GH at in mission?


----------

